# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  فائدة :مختصر سبل السلام للصنعاني

## العاصمية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أعطيكم سؤال لإفادة المبتدئين.
شاركوا معي ويبنوا جزاكم الله خير

هل كتاب سبل السلام (شرح بلوغ المرام) مختصر لكتاب أخر؟
هل من مختصر لسبل السلام؟

هل من روابط للكتب (إن وجدت)

----------


## العاصمية

من يشارك في البحث؟

----------


## ابراهيم النخعي

نعم....سبل السلام شرح بلوغ المرام: هو اختصار لكتاب البدر التمام شرح بلوغ المرام للقاضي العلامة شرف الدين الحسين بن محمد المغربي؛ أعرض فيه العلامة الصنعاني عن ذكر الخلافات بين العلماء في المسائل الفقهية الا في القليل بحسب ما يترجح عنده بالدليل؛ وقد زاد فيه الصنعاني فوائد جمة عن الأصل الذي اختصره.

----------


## العاصمية

السلام عليكم
صحيح.
أما المغربي - يماني - تكلم في شرحه البدر التمام على إختلافات الزيدية.
وحذف كل ذللك الإمام الصنعاني كما بيَّنتَه.

وهل لسبل السلام مختصر؟
نعم:
فتح العلام لإبن الصديق القنوجي (المعروف)
بارك الله فيك وزادك ملعا نافعا.

----------

